#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Patna 2012 Admissions, Cutoff,  Ranking, Facilities, Fees, Hostel Facility

## Nihal Malhotra

Hi Faadoosss,

 This is Nihal  from IIT Patna and I am here to answer your queries regarding IIT admissions for 2012-2016 batch.
 This is a discussion thread in which you can clear all your doubts regarding IIT Patna.
Here is some Information about college.

*About IIT Patna :* Indian Institute of Technology Patna, Patna is one of the new IITs established by an act of parliament on August 06, 2008. It runs from its transit campus in Patliputra Colony, Patna. It has three schools that host seven academic departments namely, School of Engineering (Computer Science and Engineering, Electrical Engineering, and Mechanical Engineering), School of Sciences (Chemistry, Physics, and Mathematics) and School of Humanities and Social Science (Humanities and Social Science).

The transit campus of IIT Patna is located on the campus of Navin Government Polytechnic in Patliputra Colony Patna. The institute of approximately seven kilometers away from the Patna Junction and eight kilometers from the Loknayak Jai Prakash Narayan Airport Patna.

*Affiliated University:* Autonomous University

*Mode Of Admission in IIT Patna:* *The Joint Entrance Examination (JEE)* is a common admission test for candidates seeking admission to the B.Tech programme.

*Ranking:* N/A

*Fee in IIT Patna:* 
*Details of FEE paid by B. Tech. students (selected through JEE) in the First Semester*
01
Admission Fee
One Time
150

02
Grade Card Fee
One Time
150

03
Provisional Certificate Fee
One Time
100

04
Medical Examination Fee
One Time
100

05
Student Wellfare Fund
One Time
200

06
Identity Card Fee
One Time
50

07
Tuition Fee*
Per Semester
25000

08
Examination Fee
Per Semester
350

09
Registration/ Enrolment Fee
Per Semester
200

10
Gymkhana Fee
Per Semester
200

11
Medical Fee
Per Semester
100

12
Institute Caution Money
One Time (Refundable)
1000

13
Library Caution Money
One Time (Refundable)
1000

14
Hostel Admission Fee
One Time
400

15
Hostel Rent
Per Semester
500

16
Fan, Electricity and Water Charges
Per Semester
300

17
Hall Caution Money
One Time (Refundable)
1000

*Total for General/ OBC Category (1 to 17)  With mess related fee/deposit*
*30,800*

*Total for SC/ST Category (1 to 17) - With mess related fee/deposit*
*5,800*



*Mess related Collections for all hosteller students

*


18
Mess Deposit
One Time (Refundable)
1500

19
Hall Mess Establishment Charges
One Time
1000

20
Amenities Charges
Per Semester
400

21
Mess Advance
First Month
1500

*Total (18 to 22)*
*4400*



*Grand Total for General/ OBC Category  With mess related fee/deposit*
*35200*

*Total for SC/ST Category - With mess related fee/deposit*
*10200

*

*SC / ST students are not required to pay Tuition Fees


JEE counseling Fee is: Rs.400/- for General and OBC and Rs.200/- for SC and ST.
Medical insurance Premium of Rs.578/- should be deposited in cash once in a year*Branches & intakes in IIT Patna:*Computer Science and Engineering Electrical EngineeringMechanical EngineeringDoctor of philosophy in Engineering*Cutoff for IIT Patna:* Opening Rank: AIR 376
 Closing Rank: AIR 4477
 Branch wise & category wise data available

*Placements in IIT Patna:* Students of IIT Patna have opportunities to visit foreign universities like The University of New South Wales-Australia, University of Houston-USA, University of South Australia, Georgia State University-USA, University of Southern California-USA and in Indian Organizations like C-DAC, DRDO, Microsoft, TCS, HP, CMERI, Reliance Communication, LG, BOSCH, Hyundai Motors, Tata Motors, IOCL, ONGC, Bajaj Auto etc. for summer internship

*Campus Facilities:*
LibraryHostels for Girls and BoysComputer CenterHealth careStudents Activity CenterLaboratories and WorkshopsCanteens*Hostel Facilities:*

IIT Patna has three boy's hostels and one girls' hostel. All the hostels are very close to the academic complex. Presently about 400 students are residing in these hostels.
There is a lush of greenery around the hostels. The students have access to Wi-Fi and LAN connectivity. In addition to the adequate health care facilities, all the students are covered under Vidyarthi Mediclaim Insurance Policy. The hostels are equipped with gymnasium and table tennis facilities.
The Boys' hostel campus has a basketball court, a volleyball court, and badminton court. A football-cum-cricket ground will also be available very soon.
A new Gymkhana building is under construction that will house an Indoor Badminton Court, music and dance hall, and a yoga room. There are two students' mess and one canteen in the hostel-campus. The students elect a student senate once every year in the month of February
Dr. A. K. Thakur is the warden of the all the Boys' & Girls' hostels. Dr. Om Prakash is the Associate Warden of the Aryabhatta Hall, Dr. Maheskkumar H. Kolekar is the Associate Warden of the Ashoka Hall, Dr. Debabrata Seth is the Associate Warden of the New Boys' Hostel, and Dr. Sriparna Saha is the Associate Warden of the Girls' Hostel.*Address**:* Indian Institute Of Technology, Patna, Navin Government Polytechnic Campus,
 Patliputra Colony, Patna 800 013



*QUERIES ARE WELCOME..*





  Similar Threads: NIT Patna Admission,  Ranking, Cutoff , Fees,  Placements IIT Ropar 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Facilities, Fees - Discussion IIT Kharagpur , 2012 Admissions, CutOff, Placements, Facilities, Hostel Facility Birla Institute of Technology Patna 2012 admissions  cutoff, ranking -  Discussions NIT  Patna 2012 admissions Cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussions

----------


## monkey_123

Can I get any branch with 5800 rank in IIT-JEE 2012?
I am from GEN category.
Also please compare IIT Patna to DCE and BITS Pilani.
Thanks.

----------


## osank

> Can I get any branch with 5800 rank in IIT-JEE 2012?
> I am from GEN category.
> Also please compare IIT Patna to DCE and BITS Pilani.
> Thanks.


if we consider last year cutoffs then you have no chance for any branch at IIT-P

----------

